# Cateye wireless interference from a cygolite



## cherrybomber (Mar 25, 2004)

hi guys just need to vent.


its been a few months now and every time i go for my night rides my wireless strada craps out the second i roll down the street. works fine in the house but nothing once on the road. no info being picked up from the transmitter. was also getting the same problem from my other cateye wireless. Frustrating! :madman: 

the cyclometer has to be about the height of the fork crown before i would get any readings. obviously holding the cyclometer near my fork while i pedaled my bike at night is not a good permanent fix. tried new batteries with no luck as well.

Tried my third bike with a brand new wireless strada and still wouldnt work. 

happened to two of my bikes and finally my new bike as well. 

after much reflection i realized the only difference seemed to be that it would happen to my cyclometers only at night. finally guessed correctly that since the only difference aside from possibly slightly lower temperatures was the cygo milion light turned on. 

did some troubleshooting this morning and bingo! cyclometer would crap our when the light was on medium power. strangely enough its not a probelm when im on high beam or on flashing.

i guess im going to try moving the placement of the light further away from the cyclometer. just going to be a hassle with the light off center from the bars. 

any one else with similar experiences?


----------



## frdfandc (Sep 5, 2007)

The high intensity lights interupt the signal on many cyclometers. Most cyclometers use an analog signal from the sensor to the head unit. You will need to find a cyclometer that uses a digital signal. The digital signal is not affected by HID lamps.


----------



## kdoggett (Apr 4, 2009)

*Cateye wireless interence from Cygolite mitycross*

I have not experienced problems using my Cygolite milion but I have had problems while using the Mitycross. My Cateye is a Micro wireless. No interference when the Mitycross is on high setting, but medium and low settings cause problems. The speed display on the computer does not necessarily go to zero but rather gets locked in to the last "good" speed. A friend of mine has a Cateye Strada wireless and has experienced similar problems.

Here is how I verified there was interference and how I eliminated it:

I started by unmounting the battery and light head and moving them closer or farther away from the computer. No discernable difference was noted when the light head was moved around. But in moving the battery closer to the computer, the problem became worse. Through trial and error, I was able to determine when the far end (farthest from the cord) of the battery was moved farther than 4 inches from the computer or the near end less than 3 inches, the interference went away.

Under normal operation, the magnet indicator on the computer display will alternately appear or disappear with subsequent rotations of the wheel. I.e., the indicator will light up when the magnet passes by the sensor and stay lit for one complete rotation, then as the magnet passes by the sensor the 2nd time, the indicator will disappear from the LCD for another rotation until the magnet passes by the sensor, and so forth...

When the battery is too close to the computer, the magnet indicator on the LCD will not track the rotations of the wheel.

By moving the battery from underneath the stem to the front of my head tube, that placed enough distance between it and the computer to eliminate the interference. Alternatively on a different bicycle, I was able to mount the light head and computer on an accessory mount that extends forward from the handlebars a couple of inches, again placing the computer far enough away from the battery to stop the interference.

I spoke to folks at both Cygolite and Cateye and they recognized interence was a potential problem, but they were not forthcoming with specifics because it varies greatly between light and wireless computer types.


----------

